# Puritan Teens (Humor)



## kalawine (Jan 22, 2009)

Pilgrims: The Next Generation | The Sacred Sandwich


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 22, 2009)

But puritans are not funny, they are frigid, humorless, sexless, legalists that wear bland clothes but cool hats.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 22, 2009)

If they're sexless how can they have teenagers?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 23, 2009)

turmeric said:


> If they're sexless how can they have teenagers?


Yeah, but they don't enjoy it, their bland and frigid remember?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no idea what that was about, not funny


----------



## shackleton (Jan 24, 2009)

Thou shalt not forget the Salem Witch Trials.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 24, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Pilgrims: The Next Generation | The Sacred Sandwich



Bookmarked!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahh...

The Sacred Sandwitch, always great for a laugh.


----------

